# Spiele für ein Tablet gesucht ohne Abzocke/Gängelung



## Dwayne1988 (15. Dezember 2014)

*Spiele für ein Tablet gesucht ohne Abzocke/Gängelung*

Ich bin derzeit auf der suche nach guten Spielen die man auf einen Tablet Spielt, aber Klassisch vertrieben werden sprich keine Warterei, keine nervige Werbung, keine Abzocke durch In App käufe sprich das Klassische Vertriebs Model.
So wie man es bei Baphomets Fluch 5 hat man kauft die beiden Kapitel und hat ein echtes Spiel, Genres sollten in Klassischen Adventure/Wimmelbild/Puzzle liegen natürlich sind auch andere Spiele Tips sind erwünscht.
Die Spiele sollten zumindest sollten wenn der Inhalt wichtig ist Deutsch sein, Englisch maximal nur bei der Menüführung.

PS Android


----------



## Cinnayum (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Spiele für ein Tablet gesucht ohne Abzocke/Gängelung*

Erstmal müsstest du uns sagen, ob du Apple oder Android benutzt / benutzen willst.

Was aber umgesetzt wurde für mobile Plattformen ist z.B.

X-Com
Might and Magic Clash of Heroes
Div. Adventures (einfach den Shop bei den kostenpflichtigen Spielen durchstöbern)
Final Fantasy (die klassischen SNES Teile) und weitere von Square Enix

Allgemein sieht es aber auf mobilen Plattformen ziemlich düster aus, was *richtige* Spiele angeht.
Die Dinger werden von den Publishern nur als Melkkühe wahrgenommen.

Wenn ich auf Dienstreise bin, schau ich lieber Serien da drauf.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Spiele für ein Tablet gesucht ohne Abzocke/Gängelung*

Wenn du mit der nicht soo optimalen Steuerung klar kommst solltest du dir mal ScummVM ansehen. Mit unter anderem BASS gibt es da mittlerweile ein par starke Adventure die von den Entwicklern freigegeben wurden. Wenn du etwa Monkey Island etc. aber eh noch im Schrank hast kannst du auch diese damit auf dem Tablet nutzen.

Auf iOS wurde außerdem gerade mit The Longest Journey eines der besten Adventure überhaupt rereleased. Eine Android Version ist hoffentlich nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Spiele für ein Tablet gesucht ohne Abzocke/Gängelung*

Danke für die Tips, Tante wird sich sicherlich freuen über ein oder andere Spiel leider sind Laptops mit Single Core Intel Celeron , 512 Ram und Sis 0815 Grafik alles andere als Spiele tauglich deswegen bekam sie halt ein Tablet für Adventure und Puzzle Games.


----------

